# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Peppermint tea

## Lamneth-25

Peppermint tea before bed makes me have very vivid memorable LDs.  It works one or two nights in a row but after that it doesn't have as much effect.  Just something I noticed.  It also helps you fall asleep if you have a hard time because of stress or lack of THC.   ::wink::   Sometimes I make hot chocolate before bed on the stove and put a peppermint teabag in the milk for 5 minutes when its hot...that works well too.

----------


## Rainman

I'll have to give that a try. A friend of mine is obsessed with peppermint tea and he says it helps also. Well that's 3 people now who've told me it's good for LDing.

----------


## dodobird

> Peppermint tea before bed makes me have very vivid memorable LDs.  It works one or two nights in a row but after that it doesn't have as much effect.  Just something I noticed.  It also helps you fall asleep if you have a hard time because of stress or lack of THC.    Sometimes I make hot chocolate before bed on the stove and put a peppermint teabag in the milk for 5 minutes when its hot...that works well too.



You mentioned it help releave stress because of lack of THC. So could it be that when you used peppermint, it was when taking a break from THC? If so then this could explain the vivid dreams, because stopping to take THC can result in REM rebound and very vivid dreams. This would also explain why the affect stops after 2 days, because this REM rebound effect usually wears off after about 2 days.

Just a thought...

----------


## Alex D

This topic came up once before I remember, Placebo concluded that it was the smell of the tea having the effect. Read the post here http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...59&postcount=4

With that in mind, something mit scented by your pillow could work.

----------


## SKA

I agree with Dodo: Taking a break from smoking Marijuana gives an intense REM-rebound: I'm experiencing it myself right now.

Why don't you continue to abstain from smoking Marijuana and after a month or so see if the Peppermint Tea still has this effect? My bet is that dodo is right.

----------


## dreamscaper22

i heard that pickle juice can give you some very vivid dreams or eating pickle...is it true

----------


## SKA

Why don't you go and find out?
I suggest you do about 7 experiments with 1 week inmtervals to be able to determine wether this has any effect on dreaming.

----------


## dreamscaper22

alright..i will post my results next week

----------


## Lamneth-25

> You mentioned it help releave stress because of lack of THC. So could it be that when you used peppermint, it was when taking a break from THC? If so then this could explain the vivid dreams, because stopping to take THC can result in REM rebound and very vivid dreams. This would also explain why the affect stops after 2 days, because this REM rebound effect usually wears off after about 2 days.
> 
> Just a thought...



Most of the time no...it seemed to help all on its own.  But I see what you mean.

----------


## Lamneth-25

> Why don't you continue to abstain from smoking Marijuana and after a month or so see if the Peppermint Tea still has this effect? My bet is that dodo is right.



Well since I need it for its analgesic effects I won't be trying that.  I found it to work even with mj but then mj (50/50) has varying effects on my sleep.  Sometimes I go into that deep sleep waking up in the same position not remembering a thing other times I have very long LDs.  I can't think of any other variable when that happens either...weird.  But then, mj seems to effect me more esp visually than most people I know.  Maybe that has something to do with it.

----------


## phoenelai

> You mentioned it help releave stress because of lack of THC. So could it be that when you used peppermint, it was when taking a break from THC? If so then this could explain the vivid dreams, because stopping to take THC can result in REM rebound and very vivid dreams. This would also explain why the affect stops after 2 days, because this REM rebound effect usually wears off after about 2 days.
> 
> Just a thought...



Well said. Def Rem rebound effects! :boogie:

----------


## Lamneth-25

I did a peppermint experiment last night.  I ate a space cake and drank some peppermint tea (my theory is that it increases REM).  Well what do you know I unintentionally LDed when I *first fell asleep!* :Eek:   I mean holy cow I closed my eyes and was feeling really relaxed and suddenly had a vision of a man riding a bike from above and fell into the picture.  It was totally lucid and I could control a lot and got so excited I woke up.  But I went back to sleep the same way and dreamt all night long I swear.  I had like 5 false awakenings at least.

What do you think, you can't say it was rebound effect from lack of THC! :tongue2:

----------


## phoenelai

> I did a peppermint experiment last night. I ate a space cake and drank some peppermint tea (my theory is that it increases REM). Well what do you know I unintentionally LDed when I *first fell asleep!* I mean holy cow I closed my eyes and was feeling really relaxed and suddenly had a vision of a man riding a bike from above and fell into the picture. It was totally lucid and I could control a lot and got so excited I woke up. But I went back to sleep the same way and dreamt all night long I swear. I had like 5 false awakenings at least.
> 
> What do you think, you can't say it was rebound effect from lack of THC!



I suggest possible REM Rebound for sure. I've never heard any components in your standard flavored teas that induce lucidity; although allot can assist with sleep but who knows.

----------


## dodobird

I got some peppermint tea, I am willing to try it tonight. should you dreak it before bed or when doing WBTB?

----------


## phoenelai

> I got some peppermint tea, I am willing to try it tonight. should you dreak it before bed or when doing WBTB?



I would shoot for WBTB, seems like its such the higher chance of lucidity.
I dont think I have any peppermint tea but I'll try if I can.
 ::banana::

----------


## Lamneth-25

> I suggest possible REM Rebound for sure. I've never heard any components in your standard flavored teas that induce lucidity; although allot can assist with sleep but who knows.



No no no...I ate a space cake when I drank the tea!!!

----------


## phoenelai

> No no no...I ate a space cake when I drank the tea!!!



sorry what is space cake?  :Uhm:

----------


## dodobird

cake with marijuana

----------


## phoenelai

> cake with marijuana



To research the peppermint tea theory I would test (which ever method you choose) 5 nights out of the week, perhaps a break between days so you get some good rest.

Also don't eat space cake during your research. How would you know which caused the trigger?

----------


## Lamneth-25

> Also don't eat space cake during your research. How would you know which caused the trigger?



I eat space cakes a lot and didn't have that until the peppermint.  But to be 100&#37; sure yeah you'd have to not eat any for a while.  But I can't because I use it for analgesia.  Any volunteers?

----------


## phoenelai

> I eat space cakes a lot and didn't have that until the peppermint. But to be 100% sure yeah you'd have to not eat any for a while. But I can't because I use it for analgesia. Any volunteers?



I'll pick up some peppermint tea and give a 5 day test. I'm going to do something different and try just some tea before bed. If it really works it shoudlnt require the WBTB method and should spark some lucidity lets hope!
 :boogie:

----------


## Lamneth-25

Even if it doesn't work for you the tea is really good.  Also when I used it, it works best for one or two days in a row, then doesn't work as much.  So I wouldn't do it five days in a row, unless you just like the tea.  Its almost like you build tolerance to the effects.

----------


## phoenelai

I just happen to be in Walgreens but didnt see any but I'm sure at the regular grocery store they will have it. Yeah its probably a good idea to at least space a day or two in between testing as well.

----------


## dodobird

Last night I tried a glass with brewed peppermint tea.
It was very tasty and slightly psychoactive: I felt more relaxed with a slight bazz after taking it.
I didn't have any lucid dreams, and I didn't remember any dreams in the first half of the night, but in the second half of the night I had some non-lucid vivid dreams, that were good, and totally hilarious ( In one of them I was in the Eurovision song contest  ::rolllaugh::  ). In the other dreams there was also alot of music going on. Hard to tell if this was the peppermint effect, I'll try again and report the results.

----------


## Lamneth-25

Cool  ::D:

----------


## dodobird

I tried again last night brewed pepper-mint tea before bed time, and again I had vivid non-lucid dreams. Still I can't say if the vivid dreams where caused by the mint, because sometimes I get vivid dreams anyway. Again the dreams were good and happy and funny. I was surprised that the dreams were so nice because last night I was feeling a bit depressed and had a lot of negative thoughts when I was laying in bed.
I must also say that this tea is delicious even when very concentrated and without adding any sugar.

----------


## dodobird

I tried again brewed peppermint tea before bed time.
Again I had funny vivid dreams, and I had one short lucid dream.
So in 3 out of 3 attempts of taking mint before bed I had vivid dreams. I don't know if the mint affects the dreams, because I sometimes have vivid dreams anyway, but I think that the dreams I had with peppermint were all funnier than average, so I would recommend taking peppermint before bed to anyone.
The day after tomorrow I will probably do a different experiment with peppermint. This time I will take it when doing WBTB and I will make an extremely concentrated tea. I will put the contents of 3 tea bags in an amount of 2 glasses of water in a pot, and boil it until there is less then 1 glass of water amount.

----------


## iadr

> Peppermint tea before bed makes me have very vivid memorable LDs. It works one or two nights in a row but after that it doesn't have as much effect.



That is interesting that it would work one or two nights in a row, but after that stop working.

I wonder if that is being caused by your system building up some kind of a tolerance to whatever the peppermint tea is affecting in your brain that is causing the LD's, sort of the like the galantamine and clorline supplements do, which is why they suggest only taking them every other day.

You might experiment by trying the peppermint tea only every other night so that your system does not build up a tolerance to it, to see if you have better success.

----------


## dodobird

I tried again about a week ago, this time a very concentrated glass of brewed peppermint tea taken at WBTB, and again I had good funny dreams. This time there were a lot of very bizarre dreams.

I don't know if the peppermint has an effect, but I do know that it doesn't do harm, as in all the times that I took it I had nice dream recall and very funny dreams.

Last night I tried tea from another herb, sage (Salvia officinalis) that I picked from the wild. I took it before bed-time. I remember 2 strange dreams, one of them a real nightmare, and the second was also quite stressful.

----------


## orange_entity

I drink lots of different teas, but with the ingredient peppermint in general I've noticed (at the very least for me) that I have more vivid dreams.

----------


## Secret Neo

I drink peppermint tea the odd time, love it, but dont see an effect on my dreams. in general, i found if you have something in your stomach when you go to sleep helps dreaming, for me anyway.

----------


## dodobird

I'm bumping this because drinking mint tea before bedtime seems to consistently affect my dreams. The effect is in the mood of the dream: the dream becomes happier in mood and very amusing, and the recall is quite good.

Has anyone else noticed such an effect?

Here are 4 more threads about the effect of mint on dreams:

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=26746
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ead.php?t=8251
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ead.php?t=8375
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ead.php?t=8930

----------


## kogatojr

> Well since I need it for its analgesic effects I won't be trying that.  I found it to work even with mj but then mj (50/50) has varying effects on my sleep.  Sometimes I go into that deep sleep waking up in the same position not remembering a thing other times I have very long LDs.  I can't think of any other variable when that happens either...weird.  But then, mj seems to effect me more esp visually than most people I know.  Maybe that has something to do with it.



That's probly because beacuse MJ has a kind of random affect on your brain. I can never tell what kind of high I'm going to have. So I'd figure it'd affect your sleep just the same. I can't sleep when I smoke... or maybe I am sleeping, and it's just a dream....

----------


## M0rp8ix

I have had similar experiences with peppermint tea. It helps put me to sleep faster and i have longer more vivid dreams. I also go about 3 or 4 days of strange yet good dreams then it starts to fade so i try no tea and i still have ok dreams but they are a lot more broken and not near as pleasent. then when i start back on the peppermint tea after about 2 or 3 days off i have really good vivid dreams again. I havent really tried any other teas but i am gonna try a ginger root tea i got earlier this week and see if it has a similar effect.

----------


## Bjernehed

You should order som ilex guayusa from www.maya-ethnobotanicals.com Its a fantastic dreamenhancer and will make your dreams extremly longlasting and vivid, It tastes delicious aswell!!!! I love it xD

----------

